# Surfside Beach CLosed Due to Shooting



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Just heard on channel 11 news. Rumor of a party on Twitter was associated with the shooting.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Man, people just don’t know how to act! It’s Easter weekend for crying out loud.


----------



## saintsfan (Jun 1, 2004)

Supposedly 288 is shut down from Angleton to the beach. Multiple shootings and deaths reported on The Facts.


----------



## saintsfan (Jun 1, 2004)

Link to article.

http://thefacts.com/article_fd2e5718-8119-11e1-a55b-0019bb2963f4.html


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh Dam! Hope my kids weren't down there.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

wow, Buccees closed? this is serious. glad I didn't try to go fishing...

Sounds like G-Town during kappa..

a


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

Left from down that way around 1 today, and the inbound traffic was crazy. Was going to stay at my parents place in Surfside, but decided against it, not even sure why.


----------



## saintsfan (Jun 1, 2004)

Supposedly KAPPA weekend was moved to Surfside as an "secret" free party.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Sad


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Is it really the KAPPA time of year?

Karla, Kappa, Katrina all sounds like bad ****.. I think they should evacuate...


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

And I remember when people just went down to the beach and drank and had fun. I miss the good old days.


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

I was tryin to go eat at pirates alley...round 4:30 or so....traffic was slowly moving before even getting to shintech...but yes...all had caprices, spoke wheels and dark tint...


----------



## just4fun (Feb 14, 2006)

My son and his bud's said it looked like a Tarzan movie they got the hell out with the horse's, more Brazoria county tax $ down the drain. Would have been a good time for a big tidal surge.Wash the trash out to sea.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

I knew something was going on. I left angleton about 4 and had 3 cars cut me off, 2 cars pass me on the shoulder, and many many fly by me at 70+ on 288b. 

Kappa was the first thing to come to mind as I noticed the people in the cars


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

What is kappa?


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

I say evacuate the good people out of there, and let the rest of them have at it. Weed themselves out of society.


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

> What is kappa?


All black sorority/fraternity.

Too bad all the bridges connecting the surfside area to the rest of the world aren't draw bridges, we could sink them like during a storm and let those idiots exterminate themselves!


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

They may have to call in the BP oil disaster response teams to clean up the sheen after this weekend.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Wow......
Good thing yall are going to church/mass/confession tomorrow....

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

This is why I could never be a cop. Dealing with crazy people all the time. If I go into the Marines, the only crazy people I'd have to deal with would be terrorists...but then I old just shoot them.
Were they discussing the FL incident?


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

According to the Montgomery co. Reporter it was a Kappa event....
Looks like a duck, sounds like a ..................

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

http://txbeachparty.com/

its not kappa


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

Those boneheads (kappa) should be permanently banned from every beach in the state of Texas, hell the whole Gulf Coast as far as that is concerned! Of course if we did that, Quanel X and all of his minions would be down here screaming racial profiling. Hopefully they only shot each other and not any innocent folks, that way there is no loss.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

X2!!!!!!!!!!!



Rawpower said:


> Man, people just don't know how to act! It's Easter weekend for crying out loud.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Kappa, had heard about it for days, one of my drivers said it was nuts down there after 1:00. And doesn't surprise me at all with the characters that show up for it.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

i knew the beach party(kappa) type event was going to surfside this weekend. too bad they just can't go to the beach and enjoy themselves without acting a fool!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Do not let your kids, teenagers go to the beach anymore there are animals among us they think its fun to shoot n kill they make songs about it and capitalize on it.This new generation is twisted and it makes me sick.Prayers sent.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

buuba a little over the top, don't you think?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

capt. david said:


> buuba a little over the top, don't you think?


But its every year.I was a teenager and I was on these same beach's but I don't ever remember a shooting.Its so common now.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

i don't think shootings on the beach is that common. beach party(kappa) seems to bring out the best in people.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Made the mistake of going down there to join some friends. What a zoo. Never seen that many Impalas on the beach before. Glad we left when we did!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Typical gangsta wanna be situation. hwell:

http://blog.chron.com/newswatch/2012/04/shots-ring-out-after-surfside-beach-party/


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I left home yesterday, drove down to San Luis Pass to cruise around for a bit. I then decided to hit the beach across the toll bridge and drive it's length to Surfside. Around 2pm I got off the beach and started heading home, here is a picture of the traffic headed to the beach...


----------



## owens33 (May 2, 2007)

we found out about it coming in from offshore about 9. what are all those lights? the whole shoreline was head and tail lights interspersed with flashing blue and red. nothing moving. tried to call the pizza guy and they told us 332 was closed and a little about the incident. didn't look much different by 11 when we went to bed. shame, people have to act like that.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

My son and I left the beach just before sundown. What a zoo!! When we got to the top of Surfside Bridge there were cars as far north as we could see. Evert LEO in Brazoria County and some from Galveston were trying to control the traffic but could do little more than watch. My son asked me if I wanted to bet on what time the first shooting would take place. Glad we got out when we did.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Rawpower said:


> Man, people just don't know how to act! It's Easter weekend for crying out loud.


 people never have, never will, look what they done to Jesus! sad indeed


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow, sure am glad we had to work yesterday. If not we would have been there launched from Bridge Bait. What's up with these kappa people?


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

mstrelectricman said:


> Wow, sure am glad we had to work yesterday. If not we would have been there launched from Bridge Bait. What's up with these kappa people?


they think its some kinda free for all, isnt kappa a college thing? id say 99% that show up dont even go to college , i rememeber the 1st year it was here, what a mess, looting, peeing in the open, most places wont even open on that weekend ever since , good riddings from here, and to think theres some out there that think this is sexy?? if you look, have a couple sharp sticks to stick in your eyes, nassy


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

owens33 said:


> we found out about it coming in from offshore about 9. what are all those lights? the whole shoreline was head and tail lights interspersed with flashing blue and red. nothing moving. tried to call the pizza guy and they told us 332 was closed and a little about the incident. didn't look much different by 11 when we went to bed. shame, people have to act like that.


Shame wild animals have to act like that. There, fixed it for you.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

trodery said:


> I left home yesterday, drove down to San Luis Pass to cruise around for a bit. I then decided to hit the beach across the toll bridge and drive it's length to Surfside. Around 2pm I got off the beach and started heading home, here is a picture of the traffic headed to the beach...


me and some friends where there(beach across the toll bridge) fri.... wasnt the debris friggin crazy or is that normal?? it was our first time over there and i will deff be going back...

this was our set up


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Should have issued all the Bro's with a semi-auto and let them have a Mad Minute, that would have reduced the Gansta Population a bit. Of course Q-Tip is going to blame all the Leo's in the area for this wait and see.


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

Of course. It's never their fault. What a pack a wild uncivilized people.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Damm Canadians!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I think incidents like this may be why the words "racial profiling" were invented. Like said earlier, "If it quacks...well it must be a duck!"


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

El Carnicero said:


> Damm Canadians!


You must be a restaurant server.


----------



## superspook (Jul 26, 2004)

spike404 said:


> You must be a restaurant server.


 too funny i was thinking the same thing


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

spike404 said:


> You must be a restaurant server.


Nope, I washed dishes and made drinks at Tookies 20 some odd years ago to help pay for my tuition to learn a trade.bout the extent of my food service industry career. I didn't fit in there, I didn't smoke pot.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Stupid ******'s


----------



## superspook (Jul 26, 2004)

Well if you grew up in LaPorte, like myself you know a canadian when you see one.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

We left out of Bridge Bait yesterday at 0630 and got back in around 4, cleaned fish and headed back home. The traffic headed towards Surfside was insane and I can guarantee there was not one single brain cell among the entire crowd, much less a Kappa brain cell. Those were ghetto rats!

They had just closed Buc-Cees and the place was surrounded by DPS. I would not have wanted to be one of those troopers cause it looked real ugly with everyone crowding around them and screaming. I'm surprised no shootings involving officers occured. What a nightmare.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

superspook said:


> Well if you grew up in LaPorte, like myself you know a canadian when you see one.


Nice handle there fella!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

And I was just eyeballing property near Surfside. Maybe the Bacliff area.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> We left out of Bridge Bait yesterday at 0630 and got back in around 4, cleaned fish and headed back home. The traffic headed towards Surfside was insane and I can guarantee there was not one single brain cell among the entire crowd, much less a Kappa brain cell. Those were ghetto rats!
> 
> They had just closed Buc-Cees and the place was surrounded by DPS. I would not have wanted to be one of those troopers cause it looked real ugly with everyone crowding around them and screaming. I'm surprised no shootings involving officers occured. What a nightmare.


Serious! Freaking insane!


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Gary said:


> And I was just eyeballing property near Surfside. Maybe the Bacliff area.


 Sargent or Matagorda.


----------



## Mr. Mario (Oct 5, 2009)

Happy Easter with a prayer for the idiots involved in the shootings and the ones posting the racial crude on this post. SMH.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Wonder why buccess was closed?


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Re: "racial comments"
I don't care if they're white black brown or purple. The crowd I saw on surfside with my own two eyes were ghetto trash.
Demeanor, clothing and language told me everything I needed to know about that crowd and if it had been a white crowd acting that way I'd have been every bit as uncomfortable.


----------



## gstanford85 (Jul 12, 2009)

Mr. Mario said:


> Happy Easter with a prayer for the idiots involved in the shootings and the ones posting the racial crude on this post. SMH.


Well they kind of bring it upon themselves, when they act that way at almost every large gathering. It had to have been a bad situation before the shooting if Buc-ee's had to close the store and have police protection. It's not like them to pass up that much business. If they don't like to hear people talk about them in that way then maybe they need to behave.


----------



## Mr. Mario (Oct 5, 2009)

I totally agree with the you both. If you read through the previous post you will know what I'm getting at. That's all. I don't condone any of it. No matter what color, creed race etc. I'm just putting in my 2 cents worth. Have a blessed day.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

took about 2.5 sec to go black


----------



## superspook (Jul 26, 2004)

Mr. Mario said:


> I totally agree with the you both. If you read through the previous post you will know what I'm getting at. That's all. I don't condone any of it. No matter what color, creed race etc. I'm just putting in my 2 cents worth. Have a blessed day.


 Ok, if you agree with the previous two post I really dont know what your getting at. seems everyone is calling out the folk that where down at the beach acting like idiots......nothin more.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

superspook said:


> Ok, if you agree with the previous two post I really dont know what your getting at. seems everyone is calling out the folk that where down at the beach acting like idiots......nothin more.


I thought his user name, handle was cool.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

iridered2003 said:


> took about 2.5 sec to go black


The truth is (statistically speaking) that black on black violence is the most common form. Much more rare is white on black or white on white. The numbers speak for themselves. I have friends that are black, white, brown and every other color under the sun. I wouldn't wish that crowd on anyone, but just like everyone else that lives near Galveston, I am glad they don't come here anymore for that "weekend". The Gulf Freeway looked like a trash dump when it was over, and that look was unique to that particular weekend.


----------



## FishyChef (Jun 22, 2011)

Mr. Mario said:


> I totally agree with the you both. If you read through the previous post you will know what I'm getting at. That's all. I don't condone any of it. No matter what color, creed race etc. I'm just putting in my 2 cents worth. Have a blessed day.


Then why don't you go pack up the family and spend the rest of the day with all the Kappas at the beach?


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Mont said:


> The truth is (statistically speaking) that black on black violence is the most common form. Much more rare is white on black or white on white. The numbers speak for themselves. I have friends that are black, white, brown and every other color under the sun. I wouldn't wish that crowd on anyone, but just like everyone else that lives near Galveston, I am glad they don't come here anymore for that "weekend". The Gulf Freeway looked like a trash dump when it was over, and that look was unique to that particular weekend.


mont im glad that kappa no longer comes to galveston, not cause of the blacks. but because the island gets shut down and if your not into the party hard all weekend and deal with the traffic, it sucks!!! i remember coming home from east tx one kappa weekend late at night and your right, the freeway looked bad, both ways
:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

iridered2003 said:


> took about 2.5 sec to go black


In this case the baiters on the board were right. I was on surfside until about 4pm and 3/4 of the crowd fit the black urban youth stereotype. Baggy pants, surly attitudes, rap music blaring from their Impalas, knee high socks and those stupid pointy rims.
No different then showing up in certain neighborhoods and being surrounded by meth smoking toothless hillbilly white trash.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

lordbater said:


> According to the Montgomery co. Reporter it was a Kappa event....
> Looks like a duck, sounds like a ..................
> 
> Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.





berto said:


> http://txbeachparty.com/
> 
> its not kappa


Yeah, the Montgomery Co. Reporter has changed their story since I read it last night...



> Members of Kappa Alpha Psi posted on Twitter late Saturday that the fraternity is not associated with Texas Beach Party. The long-running Kappa Beach Party, or "Kappa Weekend" in Galveston was canceled in 2009 because of dwindling numbers over previous years, according to a story in The Galveston Daily News that year. The event started in the 1980s and once brought thousands of young people to the beach, gridlocking Galveston traffic and the Gulf Freeway.


----------



## REEL CRAZY (Dec 21, 2005)

I bet that beach looks like a dump today. Anyone got any pix, taken today, showing the after effects of that carnage? I wonder if Surfside has the resources to clean up the mess left by the savages.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

what part of the beach were they on? just might have to bring my metal detector there next week. you know they wear lots of bling! any other 2coolers want to join?


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

capt. david said:


> what part of the beach were they on? just might have to bring my metal detector there next week. you know they wear lots of bling! any other 2coolers want to join?


Git yo grill iced up mang!


----------



## REEL CRAZY (Dec 21, 2005)

capt. david said:


> what part of the beach were they on? just might have to bring my metal detector there next week. you know they wear lots of bling! any other 2coolers want to join?


Think I'll pass. There's not much money to be made in flea market gold...:rotfl:


----------



## Mr. Mario (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow see what I mean. The 10%'s are every where. My family and I are just fine where we are thank you. The subject at hand is still a bad situation brought on by a bunch of young idiots. I will just get ready for a fun fishing trip next weekend. God bless all.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

capt. david said:


> what part of the beach were they on? just might have to bring my metal detector there next week. you know they wear lots of bling! any other 2coolers want to join?


The surfside fee beach.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

capt. david said:


> what part of the beach were they on? just might have to bring my metal detector there next week. you know they wear lots of bling! any other 2coolers want to join?


make sure to have one that picks up fake gold, you may find a gold touffs from someone gattin der teeff knock in,lol


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

If anyone was killed bet a $1 community of surfside gets sued.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

jamisjockey said:


> The surfside fee beach.


I wonder how many donks got stuck trying to bypass the fee collector by going down the road a ways..


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

berto said:


> http://txbeachparty.com/
> 
> its not kappa


My Lord,

Open the link above, then click on TXBeachParty and read the comments. In addition look at some of the handles posting the comments......nothing but trash.

S.M.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Even though old buddie got killed the #TexasBeachParty was live!!!!!

SuGGa_So_Sw33t: RT @HeartbtAviator: #Surfside looks #Horrible #Horrible thanx to yu #TexasBeachParty goers from yesterday

EatItOrTweetIt: RT @officialJBLANK: "Ni**ers" can't go nowhere without showing they ***... #TexasBeachParty

MatureDemeanor: Somebody got killed at that weak *** #TexasBeachParty & females was gettin naked & fighting at the concert this is why i rarely go out SMH

CallHerJasmiine: Yesterday was so LIVE!!!! #TexasBeachParty


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Bunch of **** heathens.


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

Gary said:


> And I was just eyeballing property near Surfside. Maybe the Bacliff area.


Gary- my parents have owned a house in Surfside Village ever since Ike took their previous house on Bolivar. I will be the first to say that it is an awesome community and I am sure the authorities learned a valuable lesson this weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk...doing what I do.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

it was so live yo, nomeimsayin


----------



## Bay Walker (Mar 1, 2009)

Why was Buc-ee<s closed? Because they made more money with the doors closed than having all those thugs inside stealing them blind.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I bet finding a Kappa with a college degree is worse odds than winning the lotto.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

The references to Kappa Weekend reminded me of all the restaurants that closed during the melee. Some claimed that they closed for re-modeling, most that their employees could not make it to work because of the traffic. The real reason was obvious---they could not afford all of the "Dine and Dash" patrons. Same for many gas stations that closed.

Food Deserts and Gas Deserts?


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Anybody got beach after party pics?


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Saw some from the Chron.

http://blog.chron.com/newswatch/2012/04/shots-ring-out-after-surfside-beach-party/#4308-1


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

They be gettin' their freak on!


----------



## bighop (Feb 28, 2008)

iridered2003 said:


> took about 2.5 sec to go black


 and now it can't go back...


----------



## Bingo baits (May 11, 2011)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I bet finding a Kappa with a college degree is worse odds than winning the lotto.


Oh man i just burst out laughing!!


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

you should go to youtube and search for tx beach party.
there are already videos up from yesterday.

there are plenty of videos from the last 5+ years also, if you can stomach them.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

I bet there isn't a hardhead left on the beach.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

superspook said:


> Well if you grew up in LaPorte, like myself you know a canadian when you see one.


LaPorte? Hell I grew up in TN and know one when I see one :brew:


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

roundman said:


> they think its some kinda free for all, isnt kappa a college thing? id say 99% that show up dont even go to college , i rememeber the 1st year it was here, what a mess, looting, peeing in the open, most places wont even open on that weekend ever since , good riddings from here, and to think theres some out there that think this is sexy?? if you look, have a couple sharp sticks to stick in your eyes, nassy


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

The beach party is just like any other group of individuals. There are bad ones in every bunch regardless of race, color, or creed. 

When I was on patrol I had a fellow officer who was a Kappa. I worked the Kappa parties here in Houston. I was by far the minority race (white) in all of the parties. Mind you I was in uniform, but I had no issues while working these parties. Now, we did pat down every individual who came in, but never a problem. I will say some of the ladies did like seeing a white dude in uniform, but I digress.

So, that is my take on the Kappas. Take it or leave it, there are plenty of good ones, and a few bad ones. I would like to know if the shooters were even Kappas.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

alot of carp has been rolling up on the beach down there.


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

kappa has never been the problem it is the idiots out of southpark and southwest houston. the media has been pretty quiet on this


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I am glad I am not the webmaster with blood on my hands from all this.



> Domain Name: TXBEACHPARTY.COM
> 
> Created on..............: 2012-03-30 04:48:55 GMT
> 
> ...


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

HC said:


> The beach party is just like any other group of individuals. There are bad ones in every bunch regardless of race, color, or creed.
> 
> When I was on patrol I had a fellow officer who was a Kappa. I worked the Kappa parties here in Houston. I was by far the minority race (white) in all of the parties. Mind you I was in uniform, but I had no issues while working these parties. Now, we did pat down every individual who came in, but never a problem. I will say some of the ladies did like seeing a white dude in uniform, but I digress.
> 
> So, that is my take on the Kappas. Take it or leave it, there are plenty of good ones, and a few bad ones. I would like to know if the shooters were even Kappas.


2X. Always bad apples among the good one's.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Not going to pull any punches here folks. The was inevitable. Been driving down a long ways and renting beach houses in Surfside 2 or 3 times a year for the last 20 years. Contributing to the local economy. About 3 years ago these parties started.

Last summer I told my wife we were done with Surfside. You need to mind the company your with ... and I ain't going to surround my family with those that want to lead the thug life. You wanna dress like a thug? You wanna act like a gangsta? You wanna act threatening to folks simply walking down the beach? You got it. It's yours. Me and my hard workin' @ss and fat wallet will find somewhere elseto rent a house.


----------



## OWR (Dec 8, 2011)

Mont said:


> I am glad I am not the webmaster with blood on my hands from all this.


Website of Base Productions

http://www.baceproductions.com/

Did they sponsor or set up the event?

If so, they have another event scheduled in May
http://www.motownatmiller.com/


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> I am glad I am not the webmaster with blood on my hands from all this.


good job, you beat me to it....

a


----------



## Palehorse (Aug 12, 2010)

I live down here in Surfside and our village was trashed. The scene was total mahem. We stayed on the deck watching the whole mess. The reason the Buccees and the Valero was closed is there was a "Flash Rob" at the Valero last year during Juneteeth weekend. Trying to avoid a repeat.


----------



## Mr. Mario (Oct 5, 2009)

FishyChef said:


> Then why don't you go pack up the family and spend the rest of the day with all the Kappas at the beach?


If you could actually comprehend what I was getting at then your response would have been totally different. Other than that you sound like an idiot. Just my 2 cents. Please pay attention. I am not trying to get into a racial war on anything. It's pointless here. This is the internet mind you. Enough said. Mahalo nui loa.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Wow, here is a little taste of what we all missed out on this weekend.






Unbelievable!


----------



## mbyma02 (Dec 13, 2010)

I was in Surfside this weekend with my family and watched it all from our porch. We heard rumors of the party on Friday so when the beach started getting crowded on Saturday we packed and let them have the beach. Without planning for traffic, parking, security, trash, restrooms, lighting, food and drink concessions the party was destined to be a failure. Police presence was insufficient and all of the officers that we talked to had been called in at the last minute. The one young man was shot and killed just a few hundred feet from our house. The entire incident was disgusting and sad. After hunting eggs on Easter morning, we spent some time cleaning up trash on the beach just so that we could enjoy our small area. I hope that everyone learned some lessons from the incident.


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

HC said:


> The beach party is just like any other group of individuals. There are bad ones in every bunch regardless of race, color, or creed.
> 
> When I was on patrol I had a fellow officer who was a Kappa. I worked the Kappa parties here in Houston. I was by far the minority race (white) in all of the parties. Mind you I was in uniform, but I had no issues while working these parties. Now, we did pat down every individual who came in, but never a problem. I will say some of the ladies did like seeing a white dude in uniform, but I digress.
> 
> So, that is my take on the Kappas. Take it or leave it, there are plenty of good ones, and a few bad ones. I would like to know if the shooters were even Kappas.


No sir. This party is not just like any other. We party on the beach a lot. The stores don't have to close and people don't get shot. As far as bad apples. If you are a decent individual you wouldn't be caught dead at that party. Sugarcoat it all you want. The animals were on the beach this weekend. Plain and simple.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

and so it goes


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

I don't know why I had to read the txbeachparty twitter feed (I don't even use twitter) but this one made me laugh

Dust Bunny ‏ @DreeStarr Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
There will not be another #TXBeachParty or #Surfside for next yr. Yall can cancel that. Yall ****** off the white ppl---again.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Greg E said:


> "... Sugarcoat it all you want. The animals were on the beach this weekend. Plain and simple.


Best news report on the incident. Absolutely dead on!


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

spicyitalian said:


> I don't know why I had to read the txbeachparty twitter feed (I don't even use twitter) but this one made me laugh
> 
> Dust Bunny ‏ @DreeStarr Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> There will not be another #TXBeachParty or #Surfside for next yr. Yall can cancel that. Yall ****** off the white ppl---again.


no not white people just the decent people, but yea i hope they cancel the next one. can somebody tell me how they can collect a fee for this party when its public property that always had me scratching my head


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Put the animals back in the cages because that is exactly how these types of groups act and with a pack mentality. One could only wish there was a manner in which to deny access to groups like this.

We did not go to our place in Surfside this weekend though we did intend to do so, glad we did not. I am so glad we are not on the beach as you can't keep this crowd under control and I am sure the LEOs were severly out numbered. Sickening.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Mr. Mario said:


> Happy Easter with a prayer for the idiots involved in the shootings and the ones posting the racial crude on this post. SMH.


You wouldn't think it was RACIAL or CRUDE if you'd have witnessed it.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

poppadawg said:


> Heck, I didn't even know black people could swim.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-11172054


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Bayscout22 said:


> You wouldn't think it was RACIAL or CRUDE if you'd have witnessed it.


x2. Act like idiots, get treated like idiots.

I live in Angleton and had to drive across town about 5:30. They were all having to come down business 288 since they were being diverted at hwy 35. People were driving like idiots. Running stop lights, driving on the shoulder etc..... My buddy who lives in Surfside said they were driving on the shoulder there too and when someone would pull into the shoulder to try and stop them, they would just drive in the grass and never slow down. People urinating and defacating in yards, screaming every obsenity in the book. A real nice crowd.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

^^^Classy


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

this woulda been an ideal weekend to have the 2cool get together at surfside


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

A "whitefolk" riot is what did away with Splash Day at Galveston about 50 years ago. That's the last ****** beach riot I can remember. Now the "blackfolks" feel like they need to trash the beaches, rob the stores, and hurt anyone who's in their way. The Kappa partys used to be attended by a bunch of people laughing, joking around with each other and young men and women having a good time. Now, the thug behavior has come to mean that noone wants a bunch of black young people around because they seems to always end up with a shooting or some other trouble. Before the "riot" ended Splash Day, the beaches weren't trashed by the thousands of young people that were there and, for the most part, there wasn't any problems except an isolated fist fight now and then. Come on people, take responsibility for your actions and have fun. We don't need this kind of stuff ruining the beaches and family weekends.


----------



## Mr. Mario (Oct 5, 2009)

KEN KERLEY said:


> A "whitefolk" riot is what did away with Splash Day at Galveston about 50 years ago. That's the last ****** beach riot I can remember. Now the "blackfolks" feel like they need to trash the beaches, rob the stores, and hurt anyone who's in their way. The Kappa partys used to be attended by a bunch of people laughing, joking around with each other and young men and women having a good time. Now, the thug behavior has come to mean that noone wants a bunch of black young people around because they seems to always end up with a shooting or some other trouble. Before the "riot" ended Splash Day, the beaches weren't trashed by the thousands of young people that were there and, for the most part, there wasn't any problems except an isolated fist fight now and then. Come on people, take responsibility for your actions and have fun. We don't need this kind of stuff ruining the beaches and family weekends.


x2 On that note


----------



## Mr. Mario (Oct 5, 2009)

Bayscout22 said:


> You wouldn't think it was RACIAL or CRUDE if you'd have witnessed it.


I'm glad I didn't witness it. I was talking about the stuff being said on here that's all. My family and I spent the day after church eating crawfish and BBQ. The situation was pretty screwed up in Surfside. Sorry if you missed what I was pointing out in the first place.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

TROUTOMATIC said:


> kappa has never been the problem it is the idiots out of southpark and southwest houston. the media has been pretty quiet on this


Almost every person that we arrest for a theft, robbery, burglary, etc. comes from that side of Houston. Hiram Clarke, Sunnyside, W. Orem, Cullen/Reed Rd. area, etc.

They all come south and think it's a free for all. It's made me rather cynical about a certain group of people.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

donkeyman said:


> and so it goes


You know what's scary? These fine citizens can VOTE in this next election. AND WILL!!!! Millions of them.



KEN KERLEY said:


> A "whitefolk" riot is what did away with Splash Day at Galveston about 50 years ago. That's the last ****** beach riot I can remember. Now the "blackfolks" feel like they need to trash the beaches, rob the stores, and hurt anyone who's in their way. The Kappa partys used to be attended by a bunch of people laughing, joking around with each other and young men and women having a good time. Now, the thug behavior has come to mean that noone wants a bunch of black young people around because they seems to always end up with a shooting or some other trouble. Before the "riot" ended Splash Day, the beaches weren't trashed by the thousands of young people that were there and, for the most part, there wasn't any problems except an isolated fist fight now and then. Come on people, take responsibility for your actions and have fun. We don't need this kind of stuff ruining the beaches and family weekends.


You know Splash weekend is for gay people right?


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

SPLASH DAY WAS NOT FOR GAY FOLKS!!! Now I feel better. Spash day in Galveston went back a long way - don't know when it started. They used to have beauty contests, games, etc. The main thing to remember is, back in those days, queers stayed in the "closet". They didn't do their "gay pride" junk back then.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

KEN KERLEY said:


> SPLASH DAY WAS NOT FOR GAY FOLKS!!! Now I feel better. Spash day in Galveston went back a long way - don't know when it started. They used to have beauty contests, games, etc. The main thing to remember is, back in those days, queers stayed in the "closet". They didn't do their "gay pride" junk back then.


Well I guess at some point, when being gay became sociably accepted, splash day turned gay! In the 12 or so years I've known about it, it's been for gays.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Please Please Please My buddies and I used to go there every year. I promise, we were checking out the chicks and doing a little underage drinking. Splash Day on Labor Day weekend ended after the riot - about '62 or so. If there has been a queer day there since then, I don't know anything about it. You'll have to give us the details.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> I bet there isn't a hardhead left on the beach.


I bet you were on lock down at the Lakanookie Lodge :slimer: . . . wg


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Stuart said:


> x2. Act like idiots, get treated like idiots.
> 
> I live in Angleton and had to drive across town about 5:30. They were all having to come down business 288 since they were being diverted at hwy 35. People were driving like idiots. Running stop lights, driving on the shoulder etc..... My buddy who lives in Surfside said they were driving on the shoulder there too and when someone would pull into the shoulder to try and stop them, they would just drive in the grass and never slow down. People urinating and defacating in yards, screaming every obsenity in the book. A real nice crowd.


XXXXXXX-2 I was trapped in it for hours had to turn around and go home via Galveston, got home after 1:30am, everything said here is true, It was the first time I truly feared for my life!!! NO racial referances here at all!!! And then they wonder why their stereotyped!!!! It was totally outa hand thats all there is to it. 90% of the time I take my daughter w/ me I'm just glad she couldn;t go w/ me this time.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

teeroy said:


> Well I guess at some point, when being gay became sociably accepted, splash day turned gay! In the 12 or so years I've known about it, it's been for gays.


Gays don't riot and shoot each other on the beach. Just sayin.


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

never heard of a gay riot, it would be funny though. bunch a flammers running around not really tearing things up but putting things up


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

As I have said many times... You can take the monkeys out of the jungle but you can't take the jungle out of the monkeys!


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

nothin but a bunch of trashy ******* trashing our beaches. This **** really ****** me off. Who wants to start the KKK again???? lol jk about the KKK


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

teeroy said:


> Well I guess at some point, when being gay became sociably accepted, splash day turned gay! In the 12 or so years I've known about it, it's been for gays.


I lived in Galveston from 89-92 and Splash Day was for gays back then.

remember when SWB used to put a photo on the front of the YP book? one year they took an aerial photo of Stewart or East Beach for the photo...on Splash Day.

the front of the book was covered in banana hammocks - even from the air you could tell.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

just read that it was determined that the shooting was a drive-by.

http://www.woai.com/news/local/stor...ting-was-drive-by/UOOR6ug4I0-LM4Swg6Rn9w.cspx


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Lots of classy people on 2cool...


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

porkchoplc said:


> Lots of classy people on 2cool...


Classy? Or just plain fed up with it all?

I'm going to say fed up.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm a home owner in Surfside and I can assure you I am fed up! This is a great family beach and not a place to be confused with what happened this weekend. Want to be a "gangsta" then stay in the hood and off our beaches! Go back to Sunny Side and South Park. BTW, I grew up in South Park and it wasn't the way it is now till these types of folks showed up.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

I can't imagine what's it like for you guys who own property at Surfside. I've been there many times, fishing with friends and family, but I didn't know Surfside was a popular beach "party" site. Not that I care. I'm a fisherman...not a partier.

Make those guys clean the beach up. Tell them they can apply it towards community service hours


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

This is the kind of **** that is going to forfeit all of our beach access rights here in Texas. Just sayin'


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

porkchoplc said:


> Lots of classy people on 2cool...


Everytime a thread like this one pops up, it becomes very apparent that there are two groups of people. No, it isn't a racial divide. It isn't a class distinction. One group of folks clearly have had the REALITY of violence and/or crime invade their lives. The other group is just floating along looking down at the rest of us for some of the observations we make.

I think you are right, there are a lot of downright classy people on 2Cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Bayscout22 said:


> Everytime a thread like this one pops up, it becomes very apparent that there are two groups of people. No, it isn't a racial divide. It isn't a class distinction. One group of folks clearly have had the REALITY of violence and/or crime invade their lives. The other group is just floating along looking down at the rest of us for some of the observations we make.
> 
> I think you are right, there are a lot of downright classy people on 2Cool. Thanks for sharing.


I agree 100% :brew2:


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

porkchoplc said:


> Lots of classy people on 2cool...


a lb of shrimps for you!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Bretticu$ said:


> This is the kind of **** that is going to forfeit all of our beach access rights here in Texas. Just sayin'


This and a headline I read on caller dot com....guy leaving PINS hits suv head on....was a family heading to the beach for the day...driver of northbound truck was drunk.....mother and daughter in suv were HALO flighted out, drunk dude suffered a few minor cuts.

Sent from my T&A mobile viewr via Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Bayscout22 said:


> Everytime a thread like this one pops up, it becomes very apparent that there are two groups of people. No, it isn't a racial divide. It isn't a class distinction. One group of folks clearly have had the REALITY of violence and/or crime invade their lives. The other group is just floating along looking down at the rest of us for some of the observations we make.
> 
> I think you are right, there are a lot of downright classy people on 2Cool. Thanks for sharing.


I guess attempted murder does not count as being a victim because I won and the terd lost. Try again on your living in a bubble.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

BullyARed said:


> a lb of shrimps for you!


61/70s with the heads and shells still on. :slimer:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> 61/70s with the heads and shells still on. :slimer:


and been sitting in the hot texas sun for 3 days.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

teeroy said:


> Almost every person that we arrest for a theft, robbery, burglary, etc. comes from that side of Houston. Hiram Clarke, Sunnyside, W. Orem, Cullen/Reed Rd. area, etc.
> 
> They all come south and think it's a free for all. It's made me rather cynical about a certain group of people.


i grew up in the fuqua/hiram clarke area before the massive ************ invasion. i saw/see how they conducted themselves after they took over.
i'm not prejudiced, i'm educated.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

anyone think they're being influenced by perhaps the devil ?


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Tell ya what i am going to do. I am going to take all the you tube videos of those fine looking African princesses and condense it onto a slick dvd that appeals to the hormonally enraged young Americans that love that sort of thing and then advertise it on late nite TV. I'm gonna call it " 'Groes Gone Wild". Tell me that ain't a million dollar idea. Wonder what a minute runs on BET.

I know i am burning in hell for that one but couldnt help myself. It was satans idea


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

poppadawg said:


> Tell ya what i am going to do. I am going to take all the you tube videos of those fine looking African princesses and condense it onto a slick dvd that appeals to the hormonally enraged young Americans that love that sort of thing and then advertise it on late nite TV. I'm gonna call it " 'Groes Gone Wild". Tell me that ain't a million dollar idea. Wonder what a minute runs on BET.
> 
> I know i am burning in hell for that one but couldnt help myself. It was satans idea


I don't think you will, lol. Pretty sure the good lord already forgave you after seeing all the trash they left on the beach.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

their behavior mimics that of alot of the other nonbelievers around the world . just wondering


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Just wild animals with a pack mentality. Just more ammo for the limited beach access and gun control folks.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

seabo said:


> anyone think they're being influenced by perhaps the devil ?


I knew it!


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

you can't lump all of them as thugs ect..... i bet some of them did come down just to enjoy the day and party a little.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

capt. david said:


> you can't lump all of them as thugs ect..... i bet some of them did come down just to enjoy the day and party a little.


True, way to think outside of the box Capt. David :headknock


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Caught this on on video (via my phone) before an early morning wade the next day. I think it was the promoter of the get together leaving the scene of the crime after returning late to grab some of his DJ cd's. I'm really not sure but I have not turned this over to local LEO some ya'll keep this to yourselves.

#


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

sotexhookset said:


> Caught this on on video (via my phone) before an early morning wade the next day. I think it was the promoter of the get together leaving the scene of the crime after returning late to grab some of his DJ cd's. I'm really not sure but I have not turned this over to local LEO some ya'll keep this to yourselves.
> 
> #


 green to you sir


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I find it funny how some claim to be experts on street trash around here and really never lived in a true ghetto or barrio. Texas is mild compared to some other parts of the country.


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

> you can't lump all of them as thugs ect.....


I can and will! Until they prove otherwise on an individual bases. As said on here several times already "if it walks like a ****** and talks like a ****** more times than not it's a ******!" Just sayin.


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

> Texas is mild compared to some other parts of the country.


That makes this whole scenario even sadder, to think there are individuals out there more out of control than the animals described in this thread.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

HC said:


> I guess attempted murder does not count as being a victim because I won and the terd lost. Try again on your living in a bubble.


Sounds like one able bodied turd trying to get over one able bodied dude that has no intention of being a victim. That's not really what I'm talking about.

When did his happen?


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

HOO'S NEXT said:


> I can and will! Until they prove otherwise on an individual bases. As said on here several times already "if it walks like a ****** and talks like a ****** more times than not it's a ******!" Just sayin.


x2. When the other "good" ones saw what was developing, they could have left, but they didn't. They stayed to watch, egg it on and, in general, act a fool.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

so stuart, you were there?


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

capt. david said:


> so stuart, you were there?


No, but logic tells me that is what happens in these cases. Maybe a few that were really bad characters and 20,000 that did nothing. Doing nothing is doing something in this case. In my opinion anyway.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Stuart said:


> No, but logic tells me that is what happens in these cases. Maybe a few that were really bad characters and 20,000 that did nothing. Doing nothing is doing something in this case. In my opinion anyway.


 and a select few i hear took pictures of the man lying in a pool of blood and posted it on twitter and instagram before the police ever got there


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

capt. david said:


> so stuart, you were there?


Illogical argument. I was not at Pearl Harbor, Kennedy's assassination, the Challenger disaster, etc........ either. But I can make a reasonable deduction about what occurred using research and common sense.

It is called "deductive reasoning".


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

quess i try to be a litlle more open mindined than most. first wife was eurasian, 2nd wife hispanic. in between i dated a crazy really good looking white woman and a well educated black woman. my g/f now is sweet as can be irish ancestory white woman. lol took me almost 30 years to find one!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Hullahopper said:


> Wow, here is a little taste of what we all missed out on this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ooops!

I might need some back up.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

seabo said:


> anyone think they're being influenced by perhaps the devil ?


Hrmmmmmm. Couldi t be...... SATAN!!!!!!?


----------



## Tarr Balls (Feb 10, 2010)

Gary said:


> I find it funny how some claim to be experts on street trash around here and really never lived in a true ghetto or barrio. Texas is mild compared to some other parts of the country.


Don't need to live "in a true ghetto or barrio" to know right from wrong. No excuse for people to act that way on a beach or in SunnySide.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Tarr Balls said:


> Don't need to live "in a true ghetto or barrio" to know right from wrong. No excuse for people to act that way on a beach or in SunnySide.


But you have to be tough.

Read my post.


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

facebook was a big player in getting people there.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Gary said:


> But you have to be tough.
> 
> You have to be tough & know how to do the Fantazzi! :dance:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Bunch of nasty arse people, Punk and thugs.............


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

capt. david said:


> so stuart, you were there?


I was. The crowd demographic after about 1pm was a very rapidly growing group of black youths in the 16-25 year range. Baggy pants, high end shoes, gang signs and foul language. Chevy Impalas with the stupid pointy rims as far as the eye can see. Groups of 6-10 youths at a time were walking the beach road and giving everyone around them hard looks. 
The hair on the back of my neck started standing up and I told my wife it was time to unass the area.
Trying to get out was a joke, they were just stepping in front of my truck and giving me the "whatcha gonna do ******?" stare.
I'm far from a racist. All groups have trash. This group was predominately black trash. Are they all trash? Certainly not. But this txbeachparty thing brought all the thugs and bangers and trash. 
Just as sure as certain concerts bring out the white trash.
Just how it is.
Some of the comments here are pretty bad but unsurprising.


----------



## Tarr Balls (Feb 10, 2010)

Gary said:


> But you have to be tough.
> 
> Read my post.


If thats being tough, I am underpaid.

Try working 12 hours a day, seven days a week for weeks on end to keep the power on and pay medical insurance.

Our definition of tough differs.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Tarr Balls said:


> If thats being tough, I am underpaid.
> 
> Try working 12 hours a day, seven days a week for weeks on end to keep the power on and pay medical insurance.
> 
> Our definition of tough differs.


That's not tough brother, that's a blessing!


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I think what Stuart is trying to say relates to the age old quote, which I should be able to attribute to the source, but I just can't remember. 

"All that is necessary for evil to triumph in this world, is for good men to do nothing."


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

jamisjockey said:


> I was. The crowd demographic after about 1pm was a very rapidly growing group of black youths in the 16-25 year range. Baggy pants, high end shoes, gang signs and foul language. Chevy Impalas with the stupid pointy rims as far as the eye can see. Groups of 6-10 youths at a time were walking the beach road and giving everyone around them hard looks.
> The hair on the back of my neck started standing up and I told my wife it was time to unass the area.
> Trying to get out was a joke, they were just stepping in front of my truck and giving me the "whatcha gonna do ******?" stare.
> I'm far from a racist. All groups have trash. This group was predominately black trash. Are they all trash? Certainly not. But this txbeachparty thing brought all the thugs and bangers and trash.
> ...


To quote Big Tom, "you can look at a good t-bone by sticking your head up a bull's ***, but I'll take the butchers' word for it." I'll take your word for it!


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*My daughter and her friends were camping ....*

.... on Friday night - they arrived here (Mo' City) around noon on Saturday. They said they saw the increased law enforcement just before they packed everything up and left after a great time on the beach. I warned her about it beforehand and pleaded with them to get out before noon. They made it back here without indecent or any traffic problems.

It sounds like one of those times when a few people screw it up for everyone. I can guarantee that not EVERYONE that went to this impromptu party was a gangsta, ... I am white, but have been to many Kappa etc. parties and gatherings. Most of the Kappa guys I know are shaking their heads in disgust, just like they do when Sharpton, Jackson, Lee, Quannell and others open their mouths and pretend to speak for them.

I feel sorry for the innocent folks caught up in all of this especially the homeowners and those who chose this unfortunate day to spen the day on Surfside beach. A bunch of thugs invaded your personal space and that really bites. The reality of this tells us that most, if not all of the idiots were black folks.

To cast a net over all blacks, with some of the comments I have read on this thread, is equally absurd. Some of you need a serious reality check. You are part of the problem with race relations in this great country. I sincerely hope that those of you who made overt racial comments try and consider the big picture.

I am not defending these morons that screwed up Surfside, they need to be held accountable (just like everyone else would). Many of you need to learn to live your lives with less hatred towards those that have a skin color different from your own.

It does look like we will need to find a new location for tent camping on the beach, lol. The last 20 years or so, we have had way too many issues between Surfside and SLP.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Oh yes Heavy Dee, that's why all of the white people preface every statement about blacks with "I have a lot of black friends...but!"

It is because people your age and younger have been conditioned since birth to always give the benefit of doubt to someone who is more than ready to slit your throat for a set of cool wheels.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

"...Most of the Kappa guys I know are shaking their heads in disgust, just like they do when Sharpton, Jackson, Lee, Quannell and others open their mouths and pretend to speak for them...."

Strange. How come they are never on the news? Kinda like all the muslims condemning the terrorists attacks? Folks always say they know them, but they are never presented. Hogwash.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Heavy dee, this wasn't a black crowd with a few bad apples. This was a huge crowd of black bad apples. The behavior was headed downhill when I bailed hours before the shooting.


----------



## islandboi409aTm (Dec 11, 2009)

HC said:


> The beach party is just like any other group of individuals. There are bad ones in every bunch regardless of race, color, or creed.
> 
> When I was on patrol I had a fellow officer who was a Kappa. I worked the Kappa parties here in Houston. I was by far the minority race (white) in all of the parties. Mind you I was in uniform, but I had no issues while working these parties. Now, we did pat down every individual who came in, but never a problem. I will say some of the ladies did like seeing a white dude in uniform, but I digress.
> 
> So, that is my take on the Kappas. Take it or leave it, there are plenty of good ones, and a few bad ones. I would like to know if the shooters were even Kappas.


The Kappa Alpha Psi fraternity or Kappas as some of you are calling them had nothing to do with any of the events that happened in surfside, or the even the beach party's in Galveston for many years, like the 90's. The fraternity pulled its involvement with the Galveston parties when they started to get out of hand. It has still been called Kappa beach party for many years afterwards by promoters illegally until legal action was taken and the changed it to Texas beach party. My father is a member of the fraternity as well as many of my friends and other family members......


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> Oh yes Heavy Dee, that's why all of the white people preface every statement about blacks with "I have a lot of black friends...but!"
> 
> It is because people your age and younger have been conditioned since birth to always give the benefit of doubt to someone who is more than ready to slit your throat for a set of cool wheels.


There is a whole lot of truth in this statement. We, white society as a whole, have been conditioned slowly but surely to step back and accept the changes that are being made. When I was young, there werent any blacks on tv, period. Well we all know those percentages today. This is a minor issue, tv, but it is representative of the changes in our society and what we have come to accept as normal.


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Hmmmmm*



Slightly Dangerous said:


> Oh yes Heavy Dee, that's why all of the white people preface every statement about blacks with "I have a lot of black friends...but!"
> 
> Did I do that?


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Really*



Slightly Dangerous said:


> It is because people your age and younger have been conditioned since birth to always give the benefit of doubt to someone who is more than ready to slit your throat for a set of cool wheels.


Thanks for the warning. I'll make sure I tell all my "black friends" about how you feel. Just lost quite a bit of respect for you old man.


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

> .... on Friday night - they arrived here (Mo' City) around noon on Saturday. They said they saw the increased law enforcement just before they packed everything up and left after a great time on the beach. I warned her about it beforehand and pleaded with them to get out before noon. They made it back here without indecent or any traffic problems.
> 
> It sounds like one of those times when a few people screw it up for everyone. I can guarantee that not EVERYONE that went to this impromptu party was a gangsta, ... I am white, but have been to many Kappa etc. parties and gatherings. Most of the Kappa guys I know are shaking their heads in disgust, just like they do when Sharpton, Jackson, Lee, Quannell and others open their mouths and pretend to speak for them.
> 
> ...


First of all, glad your duaghter and her friends made it home safe and sound. Good thing you new about the beach party and had the forward thinking to warn her and get her to the house.

Second: As for the Kappa guys you know and the rest of black people that everyone always tries to defend; I don't see them publicly speaking out against "Sharpton, Jackson, Lee, Quannell and others open their mouths and pretend to speak for them." Which is what needs to happen.

Third: As far as your comment on some of us needing to change the way we live our lives, I think that others would agree it is none of your buisness how I live my life life, just as it is none of mine how you live yours!

Last but not least: I think you were joking on your last comment about changing of venues for camp outs and such, but that is defeanently a problem these dumbarses show up at different places everywhere in droves and run out all the decent folk and take over the area. Many in this thread have mentioned that areas they used to live and go to school are now highly undesriable. These idiots want to come to our beaches, our campsites, our neighborhoods etc. fine act right and no one has a problem with, but if you want to act a fool find your own **** place to do it!


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Question*

Do you think ALL black folks are like those that were in Surfside this weekend?

Most I know and work with are very conservative and are as jacked up as "us white folk" about what happened this weekend. All of them have jobs, work hard and provide a good standard of living for there families. The ones on the beach this weekend are the lunatic fringe of those who just happen to be black.


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

> The Kappa Alpha Psi fraternity or Kappas as some of you are calling them had nothing to do with any of the events that happened in surfside, or the even the beach party's in Galveston for many years, like the 90's. The fraternity pulled its involvement with the Galveston parties when they started to get out of hand. It has still been called Kappa beach party for many years afterwards by promoters illegally until legal action was taken and the changed it to Texas beach party. My father is a member of the fraternity as well as many of my friends and other family members......


That may be true, and if it is: I am a big enough man to apologize for any comments I made stating that it was a Kappa party instead of the Texas Beach Party. BUT!!! Even so, I still saw a lot of these bumper and window stickers headed that way. My point is just because MAYBEE it wasn't a sponsored Kappa event doesn't mean that there were not many past and present members there.


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*What??*



HydraSports said:


> There is a whole lot of truth in this statement. We, white society as a whole, have been conditioned slowly but surely to step back and accept the changes that are being made. When I was young, there werent any blacks on tv, period. Well we all know those percentages today. This is a minor issue, tv, but it is representative of the changes in our society and what we have come to accept as normal.


I kinda see what you are saying, but it sounds like you do not want black people on TV? Change is inevitable, you have to learn to deal with it or get lost in the backwash.


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

> Do you think ALL black folks are like those that were in Surfside this weekend?


I think very few people think that way as a general rule. But as I stated in an earlier post, I will think that way until an individual proves him or herself otherwise. I think it is wise to keep your guard up with anyone until you figure out just what kind of person they are.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Hevy Dee said:


> I kinda see what you are saying, but it sounds like you do not want black people on TV? Change is inevitable, you have to learn to deal with it or get lost in the backwash.


I don't really care who is on tv, what I do care about is the loss of identity by a whole generation of white kids. Today, if you don't mimic the hip hop/black society you are considered a racist. I realize change happens, but I do not have to accept all of it and refuse to be lost in anything except what is best for me and my family. You can lose whatever you like, I will not.

P.S. if you think that black society as a whole doesnt wish harm to the white society as a whole, you truly are lost from reality.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

and, GAY!!!....

a


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

Sugarcoat it all yall want to. Headlines should have read "Pack of wild animals destroy the beach"

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

yessir... Trash is trash..



Hevy Dee said:


> .... I am white, but have been to many Kappa etc. parties and gatherings. Most of the Kappa guys I know are shaking their heads in disgust, just like they do when Sharpton, Jackson, Lee, Quannell and others open their mouths and pretend to speak for them.
> 
> To cast a net over all blacks, with some of the comments I have read on this thread, is equally absurd. Some of you need a serious reality check. You are part of the problem with race relations in this great country. I sincerely hope that those of you who made overt racial comments try and consider the big picture. Many of you need to learn to live your lives with less hatred towards those that have a skin color different from your own.
> .


I'm sorry, but I hafta call BS... Maybe you hang out on college campuses and hang out with those Kappa guys, but most people who show up at Kappa events, are the problem, and I'll grant you that most are probably not really Kappa members, lo, they are hangers on... but they are none the less attracted to Kappa events and encouraged to show up there...

As far as casting a net, yes...... It's called profiling, and we all do it, and if you don't then you are deceiving yourself or are setting yourself up for a disaster... We don't cast our nets wide to include 'all' blacks, or any other race for that matter. In the areas I frequent (not ghettos, not crack neighborhoods, but areas in midtown and such where homelessness is rampant) I worry about the crack head white/black/mexican worthless pieces of **** more than the blacks in particular, but I promise you I profile. When some miscreant approaches my truck I make a profile induced judgement as to whether or not I'm going to have my gun in my hand or just in my lap when he comes to the window....

I suggest that until you've had your personal space more than just invaded, and possibly dominated by such miscreants that I've described that you should hold your comment. If you've had such invasions then please explain to me why you feel the way you do....



Hevy Dee said:


> Thanks for the warning. I'll make sure I tell all my "black friends" about how you feel. Just lost quite a bit of respect for you old man.


HD, I've read many of your posts, and respected your thoughts/feelings on most of them.... I can't help but feel that you have some ulterior motive regarding this subject.. what gives?? 
I'll tell you what gives for me... You've started calling names.. not very mature....

Andrew


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

islandboi409aTm said:


> The Kappa Alpha Psi fraternity or Kappas as some of you are calling them had nothing to do with any of the events that happened in surfside, or the even the beach party's in Galveston for many years, like the 90's. The fraternity pulled its involvement with the Galveston parties when they started to get out of hand. It has still been called Kappa beach party for many years afterwards by promoters illegally until legal action was taken and the changed it to Texas beach party. My father is a member of the fraternity as well as many of my friends and other family members......


This is my understanding from an article after one of the last Kappa events in Galveston when they tried to return with the understanding that hey hadn't condoned the activities of the previous few years... (my info comes from some close friends who live there and have several rental properties...) 
As far as the TXBeachParty, I mentioned here that I heard it was Kappa, but retracted that when all the news sources apologized for that statement.. funny, hard to find those articles now...
a

carry on....

edit: I will apologize now for my previous statement assuming/regurgitating information about it being a Kappa event. It was posted on many local sources, my first source was the Montgomery Co. Reporter, which has since removed any information reporting that it was a Kappa event.. I have read several articles since the Kappa bad days in G-Town where members and organizers regretted the unfortunate events that happened during Kappa events.. As easy as it would be to blame something like this on Kappa, it looks most certainly that Kappa had nothing to do with it...

a


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Agree with most of what you say*



lordbater said:


> You've started calling names.. not very mature.... Andrew


Andrew,

The only ones I am calling out are the ones that have been overtly racist on this post. You can judge for yourself who these people are. I really do not remember "calling names".

Again, to remind you guys, I totally understand what happened this weekend. a bunch of black gangsta wannabes went nuts on the beach and disrupted lost of folks lives. Someones son, brother, cousin, grandson was killed and others wounded because some jackasses decided to be jackasses. My gripe is with the perception ofsome on this excellent message board that this was caused by black people in general - not the crazed bunch of morons that decided to head to the beach that day.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hevy Dee said:


> Andrew,
> 
> The only ones I am calling out are the ones that have been overtly racist on this post. You can judge for yourself who these people are. I really do not remember "calling names".
> 
> Again, to remind you guys, I totally understand what happened this weekend. a bunch of black gangsta wannabes went nuts on the beach and disrupted lost of folks lives. Someones son, brother, cousin, grandson was killed and others wounded because some jackasses decided to be jackasses. My gripe is with the perception ofsome on this excellent message board that this was caused by black people in general - not the crazed bunch of morons that decided to head to the beach that day.


Granted that I know I put some pretty racist **** on here. I don't think that it was really the black people that sets people off. IMHO it's the change of scene. The impalas with spokes and spikey rims that cost twice as much as there cars do. Most people (myself included) don't like change. I am a republican and my theory is leave me the hell alone in my own world cause i'm doin alright and livin life on the right side of the tracks, but when something like this come along and you just want to sit around on the beach and drink and you can't? well, it just kinda hits you in the right spot to just **** you off. Although from the videos I have watched I do believe that there was ALOT of trash out there; NOT ALL OF THEM, but MOST of them. That's my point of view on this whole situation. Also, I do agree that there should be a hefty fine for littering and that the state coulda made a **** ton of money during this TXBEACH PARTY unauthorized event.


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Good point*

As for the Kappa guys you know and the rest of black people that everyone always tries to defend; I don't see them publicly speaking out against "Sharpton, Jackson, Lee, Quannell and others open their mouths and pretend to speak for them." Which is what needs to happen.[/QUOTE]

Agree - the folks that I know that say these sorts of things stay fairly silent. I wish they would take a more proactive stance in the public eye and become leadership ready. They totally understand that we are all in this thing called life together.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Hevy Dee said:


> Just lost quite a bit of respect for you old man.


I think I have a very basic disagreement with your stance. I don't see the people who are extremely upset with this event as racist (granted, there have to be some, even if they aren't obvious) I think we have a group of people, especially the residence in the area, that have a right to be ****** off with anyone who disrespects their territory, even if they are black and especially when you have a demographic that has a reputation of ******** on everything they come in contact with... that leads to profiling, not racism..

Although you mentioned someones 'son' you didn't actually mention someones father in your last post. The pic floating around the net with the victim with his son is heartbreaking. If a pic is worth a thousand words, then that man loved his son. Without a doubt. I don't know anything about the circumstances, but I do know that kid is without his father tonight.....

I guess the 'old man' comment is in retaliation to the 'your age and younger' comment.... Point taken... I fall into the 'younger' portion of that..

None the less, name calling.

I think you misinterpreted SD's message..

a


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Hevy Dee said:


> Agree - the folks that I know that say these sorts of things stay fairly silent. I wish they would take a more proactive stance in the public eye and become leadership ready. They totally understand that we are all in this thing called life together.


Right on.. some well placed public figures that could get some attention (there I go again profiling...) could do a lot to further the minority cause..


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Whiskey Girl said:


> I bet you were on lock down at the Lakanookie Lodge :slimer: . . . wg


More like "lock and load"! We keep enough supply to hold 'em off for quite some time. Plus we have plenty of empty crab traps to fill.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Bayscout22 said:


> Sounds like one able bodied turd trying to get over one able bodied dude that has no intention of being a victim. That's not really what I'm talking about.
> 
> When did his happen?


5 years ago. It was not on the job either.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

Though most homeowners may cringe at these events, I'm sure the businesses down there are making their bank deposits with an open smile. These same events happen all over the place during spring break along the gulf coast extending into Florida.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

TheSamarai said:


> Though most homeowners may cringe at these events, I'm sure the businesses down there are making their bank deposits with an open smile. These same events happen all over the place during spring break along the gulf coast extending into Florida.


Most businesses closed there places because of this event. I know I would've


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

TheSamarai said:


> Though most homeowners may cringe at these events, I'm sure the businesses down there are making their bank deposits with an open smile. These same events happen all over the place during spring break along the gulf coast extending into Florida.


Guess again.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

TheSamarai said:


> Though most homeowners may cringe at these events, I'm sure the businesses down there are making their bank deposits with an open smile. These same events happen all over the place during spring break along the gulf coast extending into Florida.


yeah, that's why Buc-ee's closed for the day.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

*Who said that?*



Hevy Dee said:


> Andrew,
> 
> The only ones I am calling out are the ones that have been overtly racist on this post. You can judge for yourself who these people are. I really do not remember "calling names".
> 
> Again, to remind you guys, I totally understand what happened this weekend. a bunch of black gangsta wannabes went nuts on the beach and disrupted lost of folks lives. Someones son, brother, cousin, grandson was killed and others wounded because some jackasses decided to be jackasses. My gripe is with the perception ofsome on this excellent message board that this was caused by black people in general - not the crazed bunch of morons that decided to head to the beach that day.


Dee, I re-read my post and can't find where I said "all blacks." I would love nothing better than to have each and every person on this planet respect all the others but here in the USA the minorities keep racism alive and well. Nothing is melting in the pot anymore and it is largely due to forcing (or brainwashing) one side to accept unacceptable behavior from the other.

I am truly sorry I have lost your respect. I do not know you personally but in this day and age where a person can get capped for "dissing" someone I try my best to be friendly and compassionate to all...black, white or brown.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Buc-ees did not closed for the whole day. They were open on Saturday morning. I know. I was there. Bucc-ees was even open later when I when I drove by again. 

Pier 30 closed early on Saturday. But, there was essentially no way to access Pier 30. The back up from the beach reached all the way to ShinTech when I went to dinner around 6:30. So, you simply could not get to these businesses because of the congestion. The wait at around 4:00 was well over an hour just trying to get thru the light at Buc-ees. Folks that did not use levee road were hosed. 

Coming home from dinner at around 8:20 pm. from Lake Jackson, I had to drive into old Freeport, circle back up 523 past the Buc-ees, hit levee road, and then drive the shoulder on 332 to get to Bridge Harbor. Even then, close to 45 minutes.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

coachlaw said:


> I think what Stuart is trying to say relates to the age old quote, which I should be able to attribute to the source, but I just can't remember.
> 
> "All that is necessary for evil to triumph in this world, is for good men to do nothing."


Edmund Burke


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

So Ernest how was it? Was is as bad as they make it out to be? Were you skiirt for your life? Or were you bumpin to the thumpin?


----------



## Buckshot Magee (Dec 13, 2009)

HydraSports said:


> I don't really care who is on tv, what I do care about is the loss of identity by a whole generation of white kids. Today, if you don't mimic the hip hop/black society you are considered a racist. I realize change happens, but I do not have to accept all of it and refuse to be lost in anything except what is best for me and my family. You can lose whatever you like, I will not.
> 
> P.S. if you think that black society as a whole doesnt wish harm to the white society as a whole, you truly are lost from reality.


My kids are white males, age 20 & 22, and they listen to REK, Shaver, Skynard, Petty, The Eagles, etc. They don't wear saggy pants or flat brim caps with permanent price tags. (They don't wear skin-tight, double starched Wranglers and WWF belt buckles either, a form of style just slightly less ridiculous than the hip-hop duds, IMO.) They have a large group of friends, none of whom mimic hip hop culture. 

Since they've always played sports, they've spent a lot of time among black kids, and they've never received pressure or been bullied to adapt to the hip hop style. (They're big boys, though...6'-4", 220#'s.) Never were they considered racists either - just individuals. 

If you're experiencing this, you must live in a bad area&#8230;..


----------



## backlash (May 29, 2004)

*You could have*

came by the house Ernest. We sat on the neighbors porch and had steaks and cold beverages and watched the insanity. We saw the helicopters land and take off and all the emergency vehicles going and coming. Sure was glad I missed it!!!!



Ernest said:


> Buc-ees did not closed for the whole day. They were open on Saturday morning. I know. I was there. Bucc-ees was even open later when I when I drove by again.
> 
> Pier 30 closed early on Saturday. But, there was essentially no way to access Pier 30. The back up from the beach reached all the way to ShinTech when I went to dinner around 6:30. So, you simply could not get to these businesses because of the congestion. The wait at around 4:00 was well over an hour just trying to get thru the light at Buc-ees. Folks that did not use levee road were hosed.
> 
> Coming home from dinner at around 8:20 pm. from Lake Jackson, I had to drive into old Freeport, circle back up 523 past the Buc-ees, hit levee road, and then drive the shoulder on 332 to get to Bridge Harbor. Even then, close to 45 minutes.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

The Warden came down to Bridge Harbor around 4:30p.m. or so. White woman in a high end auto. Zero problems other than traffic. No one messed with her. 

We went to dinner at 6:30 pm. in her car. No problems coming or going, other than traffic. Then again, who would mess with us? I look like a cop to most people. My hair is high and tight, and some might suggest I have a look in my eyes that strongly suggests I have no reason to avoid an early grave. Your basic psycho-billy ******* with cope spit on his shirt and a big dose of pent up aggression. 

So, it never occurred to me that any of the party goers would mess with me. Never entered my mind.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

wait - you aren't black?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Ernest said:


> The Warden came down to Bridge Harbor around 4:30p.m. or so. White woman in a high end auto. Zero problems other than traffic. No one messed with her.
> 
> We went to dinner at 6:30 pm. in her car. No problems coming or going, other than traffic. Then again, who would mess with us? I look like a cop to most people. My hair is high and tight, and some might suggest I have a look in my eyes that strongly suggests I have no reason to avoid an early grave. Your basic psycho-billy ******* with cope spit on his shirt and a big dose of pent up aggression.
> 
> So, it never occurred to me that any of the party goers would mess with me. Never entered my mind.


so Clint Eastwood played you in True Grit? :rotfl:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

The people that were there in the video were no Carlton Banks......They were thugs, they are the same reason my family doesnt visit Galveston during kappa or Mardi Gras. They have no respect for their selves, each other or anyone else. They came to party, show off their whips, fight and get laid. Not because of their color but because of their lifestyle. The whole rap/gang image...


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

osoobsessed said:


> so Clint Eastwood played you in True Grit? :rotfl:


he doesn't always drink beer, but when he does, he drinks it at surfside during a black beach party. stay thirsty my friends. xx


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

What I want to know is where in the heck is Rev. Jesse Jackson and Rev. Al Sharpton on the murder of this young black man?

I saw them marching for Travon Martin, but haven't heard a peep from them on this incident.

Double standard at play here?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

hilton said:


> What I want to know is where in the heck is Rev. Jesse Jackson and Rev. Al Sharpton on the murder of this young black man?
> 
> I saw them marching for Travon Martin, but haven't heard a peep from them on this incident.
> 
> Double standard at play here?


Couldn't agree more Tom. You think Obama will make a comment about this on National television being that it a black on black killing?


----------



## Buckshot Magee (Dec 13, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Couldn't agree more Tom. You think Obama will make a comment about this on National television being that it a black on black killing?


Have they in fact determined that it's a black on black killing? I haven't read where the investigators have come to this conclusion.....


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Buckshot Magee said:


> Have they in fact determined that it's a black on black killing? I haven't read where the investigators have come to this conclusion.....


Really...I'm not really a gambling man, but I would put ALL my chips on black & spin the wheel.


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Agree*



Slightly Dangerous said:


> Dee, I re-read my post and can't find where I said "all blacks." I would love nothing better than to have each and every person on this planet respect all the others but here in the USA the minorities keep racism alive and well. Nothing is melting in the pot anymore and it is largely due to forcing (or brainwashing) one side to accept unacceptable behavior from the other.
> 
> I am truly sorry I have lost your respect. I do not know you personally but in this day and age where a person can get capped for "dissing" someone I try my best to be friendly and compassionate to all...black, white or brown.


SD, I went a little overboard last night trying to make a simple point. In doing so I made a dumb comment about losing some respect for you. I sincerely apologize for that. I do not know you but enjoy your posts and agree with you much of the time. We were simply having a discussion about these issues and I should have left it at that. I think you got me with the insinuation that I was a young man that was brainwashed by the media and government into thinking the way I do, lol. That sounded like something my Dad would say, thus the "old man" comment. Cheers


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

See Jerry, you're not so bad. I still wouldn't trust you with my offshore numbers though! Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

What did I miss? Was busy fishing! LOL


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

There are some racist and ignorant people on this post. Bad, stupid, mean people come in ALL colors. Trust me on this one.


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

There are certain people that keep the race card stirred. I'm thinking sharpton,Jackson, quannel x,Obama. They are the racist. When different races want to be treated equal they need to perform equally.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Gluconda said:


> What did I miss? Was busy fishing! LOL


. . . best post in the whole thread . . . carry on my friend . . . cabbage on the way . . . wg


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Rockfish said:


> Bad, stupid, mean people come in ALL colors.


Agreed...But this particular thread is in reference to the stupid thugs down in Surfside last Saturday.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Surfside..."There went the neighborhood" :cloud:


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Look at the bright side, our great great great great grandkids can one day demand restitution for all these wrong doings.


----------



## GMTK (Sep 8, 2008)

http://blog.chron.com/newswatch/2012/04/clean-up-continues-on-surfside-beach-after-weekend-party/


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Rockfish said:


> There are some racist and ignorant people on this post. Bad, stupid, mean people come in ALL colors. Trust me on this one.


Based on your location, I don't think you've only grown up in White America.

None of the comments here have been overboard, but do you not see what's going on around you? I don't think all black people are bad. It's hard for me to look past some things though.

Just watch the channel 13 news tonight. Three armed black males rob a store, two black males caught on surveillance camera doing this crime, two black males arrested and charged for this murder, a pair of black males led cops on a high speed chase earlier today, etc, etc, ETC.

It also doesn't help that where I'm a police officer at, we rarely get to arrest a white person on my side of town (and I'm speaking about calls for service). As previously mentioned, all of the classy citizens from Hiram Clarke, Sunnyside, W. Orem, Airport, etc. come down and think if it's there, it's for free and it's mine!!

I can't help but have a jaded viewpoint on the young black population as a whole. I HAVEN'T SEEN A WHOLE LOT TO HELP ME CHANGE MY MIND EITHER. I work with some fine black officers that probably get real tired of the path so many young black youths have taken. I would think it's embarassing for hard working black folks that pay taxes and pass drug tests.



GMTK said:


> http://blog.chron.com/newswatch/2012/04/clean-up-continues-on-surfside-beach-after-weekend-party/


And that's the mentality of so many...."It ain't mine, WHO CARES?"

You know what's scary? All of those party goers can vote! AND WILL!


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

I think that the sponsors of txbeachparty and whoever put this thing on should be sued and given a HUGE fine for littering! This is bad if we can just let them get away with this. Like they always say "one person screws it up for everybody else"! That person or group is the TXBEACHPARTY and SPONSORS! If we don't stop it now then their going to keep on doing it year after year and pissin more people off every year for cleaning up THERE mess. Not to mention the safety factor that comes into play with them trespassing onto peoples homesteads!


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

Honestly, the only this makes sense to a small business owner is the smell of money. Does not matter where it comes from. If you are in the hospitality, food and beverage, gifts, you were opened that day.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

I still think you are wrong sir. I know a couple of business owners down there and I know for a fact that they were closed cause they didn't want so called "trash" in there store. EX. Bucees closed....


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

TheSamarai said:


> Honestly, the only this makes sense to a small business owner is the smell of money. Does not matter where it comes from. If you are in the hospitality, food and beverage, gifts, you were opened that day.


You obviously don't have a clue

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

TheSamarai said:


> Honestly, the only this makes sense to a small business owner is the smell of money. Does not matter where it comes from. If you are in the hospitality, food and beverage, gifts, you were opened that day.


Running $10K through the cash registers doesn't do you any good when there is $15K worth of merchandise stolen!

The Valero down there experienced a "flash rob" last year during one of the ahem, darker weekends.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

That is a **** shame about all that trash on the beach. Just shows that those people that went to that party have ZERO respect.


----------



## Jetpadge (Mar 17, 2011)

Let's see, recently Saint Patricks Day had huge parties all over the city of Houston without anyone getting shot????????? You do the math.


----------



## -HIC- (May 12, 2006)

TheSamarai said:


> Honestly, the only this makes sense to a small business owner is the smell of money. Does not matter where it comes from. If you are in the hospitality, food and beverage, gifts, you were opened that day.


Man, you are missing the point of this thread, just like all of our 2cool brothers that are crying racism from earlier posts.. People are fed up with this kind of behavior, and with the anonymity that comes with a forum you get real, uncensored, feelings.

The police should be searching Twitter, Facebook and Youtube and charging those inciting this behavior with criminal solicitation.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Jetpadge said:


> Let's see, recently Saint Patricks Day had huge parties all over the city of Houston without anyone getting shot????????? You do the math.


It's pretty black and white if you ask me.Oh wait thats what the powers want to put us against them.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Ernest said:


> Buc-ees did not closed for the whole day. They were open on Saturday morning. I know. I was there. Bucc-ees was even open later when I when I drove by again.
> 
> Pier 30 closed early on Saturday. But, there was essentially no way to access Pier 30. The back up from the beach reached all the way to ShinTech when I went to dinner around 6:30. So, you simply could not get to these businesses because of the congestion. The wait at around 4:00 was well over an hour just trying to get thru the light at Buc-ees. Folks that did not use levee road were hosed.
> 
> Coming home from dinner at around 8:20 pm. from Lake Jackson, I had to drive into old Freeport, circle back up 523 past the Buc-ees, hit levee road, and then drive the shoulder on 332 to get to Bridge Harbor. Even then, close to 45 minutes.


So, you are one of "THEM" that people saw driving down the shoulder.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

TheSamarai said:


> Honestly, the only this makes sense to a small business owner is the smell of money. Does not matter where it comes from. If you are in the hospitality, food and beverage, gifts, you were opened that day.


clueless.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Greg E said:


> You obviously don't have a clue
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


x2. Also Buc-ees and other store owners do not want to put their employees in harms way.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Just watching 13 news. The mayor of Surfside said that they are "going after" the promoters of the beach party for monetary compensation. Interesting. Of course, the usual excuses will be offered, "Ossifer, not me, Ah dint do nuffin, Ahm tellin' you de troof".


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Next time declare a "black tide" emergency and close the bridge...:rotfl:


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

spike404 said:


> Just watching 13 news. The mayor of Surfside said that they are "going after" the promoters of the beach party for monetary compensation. Interesting. Of course, the usual excuses will be offered, "Ossifer, not me, Ah dint do nuffin, Ahm tellin' you de troof".


I'm excited to hear how this turns out. I'm so hell bent over this situation cause I grew up on that beach. Many a nights sitting around a fire BSing and drinking with great friends.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Couldn't agree more Tom. You think Obama will make a comment about this on National television being that it a black on black killing?


Nah, this one doesn't look like his son....



Hevy Dee said:


> SD, I went a little overboard last night trying to make a simple point. In doing so I made a dumb comment about losing some respect for you. I sincerely apologize for that. I do not know you but enjoy your posts and agree with you much of the time. We were simply having a discussion about these issues and I should have left it at that. I think you got me with the insinuation that I was a young man that was brainwashed by the media and government into thinking the way I do, lol. That sounded like something my Dad would say, thus the "old man" comment. Cheers


Good job man.. don't see someone owning up very often..
-Andrew



clint623 said:


> I think that the sponsors of txbeachparty and whoever put this thing on should be sued and given a HUGE fine for littering! This is bad if we can just let them get away with this. Like they always say "one person screws it up for everybody else"! That person or group is the TXBEACHPARTY and SPONSORS! If we don't stop it now then their going to keep on doing it year after year and pissin more people off every year for cleaning up THERE mess. Not to mention the safety factor that comes into play with them trespassing onto peoples homesteads!


it will not happen again, at least not under the guise of #TXBEACHPARTY...



spike404 said:


> Just watching 13 news. The mayor of Surfside said that they are "going after" the promoters of the beach party for monetary compensation. Interesting. Of course, the usual excuses will be offered, "Ossifer, not me, Ah dint do nuffin, Ahm tellin' you de troof".


From what I've seen the 'person' (I believe it was one person?? right??) had flyers that stated the party was over at 6:30, so that will most likely be his defense...

...

I lost the quote for the person that was accusing this thread of becoming racist... I just gotta say, get real man.. There may be some racist people who post here, but they keep themselves in check for the most part and only because there is no need to throw out slurs, it gets you no where..

oh, on a side note, this used to be funny.

I'm not a racist.... 
I hate all minorities equally....



a

ps. I really mean that as a joke...


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

I suspect that now those 20,000 or so fun lovers have figured they have a better shot at having unspoiled fun at Surfside than at Galveston due to small size of Surfside police department and they will be returning for more fun in the future...

hwell:


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

frank n texas said:


> I suspect that now those 20,000 or so fun lovers have figured they have a better shot at having unspoiled fun at Surfside than at Galveston due to small size of Surfside police department and they will be returning for more fun in the future...
> 
> hwell:


I predict little to no chance... Surfside is small enough to shut down almost completely for a short period of time. If they do, the only businesses that will be operating will be the tow truck companies because they can't get gas to go home and eventually they will raise the money to get their donks out of impound... maybe even their home boys....

a


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

My wife sent me this link - http://mobile.chron.com/chron/db_273428/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=fOsRTcW0&wwparam=1334131587

Looks like surfside might grow a pair and take legal action against the trash responsible for the beach party.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

> The party was further marred by two apparently random shootings, one resulting in the death of Derrick Milam, 25, of Houston. In a separate incident, two Houston teenagers were wounded. All three victims were walking when they were shot for no apparent reason. Police have no suspect in either case.


Just took his pistol and randomly shot into the crowd I bet to show his idiot homie ganstas how bad he is. Most likely sitting at the homestead continually bragging about his coward act.

Seems to me they have this tactic that they use all the time. Except this time they used it against a City. The tactic is called mugging.

They mug a City unexpectedly and that way the City has no way to defend themselves with a large enough presence of law enforcement to control them. So then they basically have free run of the City they mugged.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

FireEater said:


> Just took his pistol and randomly shot into the crowd I bet to show his idiot homie ganstas how bad he is. Most likely sitting at the homestead continually bragging about his coward act.
> 
> Seems to me they have this tactic that they use all the time. Except this time they used it against a City. The tactic is called mugging.
> 
> They mug a City unexpectedly and that way the City has no way to defend themselves with a large enough presence of law enforcement to control them. So then they basically have free run of the City they mugged.


SURFSIDE BEACH - Surfside Beach will take legal action if necessary to recoup the costs of cleaning up after an unauthorized beach party that overwhelmed the city and left one party goer shot dead, Mayor Larry Davison said Tuesday.
Revelers left tons of trash on the streets and on private property, broke a sewer line and stole more than a dozen street signs, Public Works Director Pete Gutierrez said. The cleanup began Monday and is expected to take several days, he said.
"They just created havoc on the beach," Gutierrez said.

I see it as acting like a bunch of wild animals with disregard for anyone. sad3sm


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

best quote out of the trash article 

. I don’t think we were prepared for the behavior of the people that came down here.”

here i will fix it

. I don’t think we were prepared for the behavior of the trashy *** people that came down here.”


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

lordbater said:


> I predict little to no chance... Surfside is small enough to shut down almost completely for a short period of time.


Then why didn't they?????? That's the problem. They have officers on the beach and officers out patrolling 332. They have to start shutting access roads down a LOT sooner, not after it is about to get out of hand or already has.



lordbater said:


> If they do, the only businesses that will be operating will be the tow truck companies because they can't get gas to go home and eventually they will raise the money to get their donks out of impound... maybe even their home boys....


The cars aren't line up neatly in rows down the beach. They get in there and park every which way as to where law enforcement can no longer use their cars to patrol. So a tow truck might can pick a a car from the fringe, but they can't get to 99% of the cars.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

FireEater said:


> Seems to me they have this tactic that they use all the time. Except this time they used it against a City. The tactic is called mugging.
> 
> They mug a City unexpectedly and that way the City has no way to defend themselves with a large enough presence of law enforcement to control them. So then they basically have free run of the City they mugged.


Yep, the new "flash mob" mentality, they feel above the law when in a crowd.......or alone!!!!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Stuart said:


> Then why didn't they?????? That's the problem. They have officers on the beach and officers out patrolling 332. They have to start shutting access roads down a LOT sooner, not after it is about to get out of hand or already has.
> 
> The cars aren't line up neatly in rows down the beach. They get in there and park every which way as to where law enforcement can no longer use their cars to patrol. So a tow truck might can pick a a car from the fringe, but they can't get to 99% of the cars.


Exactly. I'll bet Surfside/Freeport doesn't have an internet department in their LEO community, but I'm sure they will be paying attention this time next year and hopefully have a welcoming committee for these thugs..

I was referring to cars stalling on the way in or out, on the road from lack of places to purchase fuel...

a


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

http://www.chron.com/news/houston-t...wants-beach-party-promoter-to-pay-3472959.php



> The promoter took extraordinary measures to thwart village efforts to discourage people from attending a beach party organized without the required village permit, Davison said. Because so many people learned about the party through Twitter, "We had somebody do a rebuttal site Friday on Twitter saying it wasn't going to happen."
> The promoter got Twitter to shut the account down, Davison said.
> "We're going to get the district attorney to see if there was criminality," he said. "In this country you should be held accountable for stupid stuff like that."





> The unusual amount of trash made for an even worse aftermath, Gutierrez suggested. *Village crews on Monday carted away 400 plastic bags of debris, far more than the 150 plastic bags usually gathered after a Fourth of July weekend,* one of the most crowded beach weekends of the year, Gutierrez said. He said he had to triple the number of cleanup crews.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I see it as acting like a bunch of wild animals with disregard for anyone. sad3sm


...and respect for the law only affects civilized persons. not saying all blacks aren't civilized - many whites are too. but i've never read or heard of such uncivilized behavior on this large a scale by any other ethnic group in the US.


----------



## Hook 'Em (Jan 3, 2005)

This crowd rolls into town, steals street signs, threatens to burn down a house, threaten to rape a woman, threaten to kill another, park in yards without owner's consent, and oh, btw, shoot and injure 2 and kill 1. Now Surfside village is gonna make 'em pay for the litter clean up?! Hell yeah! That will teach 'm. I think we have witnessed the death of a political career.


----------

